# spinning- New Exercise workout while prepping fiber



## bakeknitsew (Jun 26, 2013)

My DH made me a set of wool combs with some beautiful woodworking. They are wonderful and fairly heavy. I didn't use them much until I received my latest fleece, started cleaning and processing it which is a Coopworth/Romney blend. The staples are mostly 7" long! I spent a good hour yesterday using the combs held at elbow height and started the 'combing'. Today my outer upper arms definitely feel the muscle ache. The combs did a great job cleaning the fiber, getting it all lined up to spin. My reaction with all of this: I need to do this every day until the fleece is done and my arms will be in great shape! :sm09:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

How nice that your husband could do that for you and sounds like they are working great to get your fiber ready to spin and tone the arms. Win, win. Would love to see a pic of your combs if you can post one.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yes, your arms will be in great shape and you will have some lovely fleece to spin!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Nice, i really love the fiber tha is prepped with wool combs,unfortunely I found that wool combs are too much for my hands, even the small ones.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Would love to see a picture of your combs.
I agree, combing is a workout, but I love to do it. Can't say that for regular exercise.????


----------



## bakeknitsew (Jun 26, 2013)

Here is hoping that I can post the picture correctly.... got it! Aren't they beautiful? My son is learning to use the wood lathe and did a great job on the handles for me. My DH made sure that no nails heads showed. That is some of wool (Coopworth/Romney mix) that has a 7" staple.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh my they are wonderful he did a great job on them. As for getting those arms in shape I think we all need to. You should ask him to make a few more for practice then sell them. They are a true work of art.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

They are beautiful. I agree with Mama879. They are a true work of art. Kudos to your son and DH.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow...having read through the posts it seems like you are a totally fiber family. Love that you are all working together :sm02:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Fiber Junkies are what we are. ONE BIG FAMILY....


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Fiber Junkies are what we are. ONE BIG FAMILY....


Laughing!


----------



## bakeknitsew (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your nice comments. Both of my guys are pretty good about making things I want to use and they take such pride in making beautiful wood items.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Awesome combs.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

bakeknitsew said:


> Here is hoping that I can post the picture correctly.... got it! Aren't they beautiful? My son is learning to use the wood lathe and did a great job on the handles for me. My DH made sure that no nails heads showed. That is some of wool (Coopworth/Romney mix) that has a 7" staple.


They are just beautiful! Extra special when you are combing to use something so pretty and special made for you.


----------



## LillyP (Dec 26, 2014)

The combs are beautiful , how nice to enjoy the talents of your family


----------

